

Rejected by YC? Get your product ready & apply to present at SuperConf - auston
http://superconf.net/#startup-money

======
jasonlbaptiste
Really really happy to see a great conf taking over where FOWA usually would
be. It will be good for the SoFla startup scene to have this type of energy
going on. Congrats on this auston.

~~~
bl4k
What happen to FOWA?

I might go to this

~~~
brianbreslin
Fowa moved to Vegas. Carson told me he couldn't find a venue big enough in
Miami, which is laughable. Anyway best of luck to them in Vegas, Auston will
do a great job on this in Miami. I'll make sure to rally the locals behind
this (just as I did for fowa)

------
auston
If anyone has any questions, please feel free to ask them.

~~~
skbohra123
So we need to buy a ticket, apply and come all the way and see if get selected
? and there are just 9 slots, right ?

~~~
auston
No, let me clarify. You DO NOT need to BUY ANYTHING up front. The process is
as follows:

1\. Apply to be one of the 9-15 startups presenting on Day 1. The number of
slots depends on the number of applications we receive.

2\. A group of 5 people will be deciding whether you will or will not be
invited to present at SuperConf by Jan 1st.

3\. If you are selected to present, you are responsible for your travel costs.

4\. You present at SuperConf for a winner-takes-all Grand Prize of $17k in
cash & prizes (currently working on making this number bigger).

Note: The winner is decided by a combination of the audience & the panelists
listed on the site.

I hope I was able to clearly address all of your concerns.

~~~
RaySharma
Guy, I need between $250K and $300K to get my project going. What am I going
to do with 17K and no incubation?

~~~
TeHCrAzY
Start eating a whole lot more ramen :)

Seriously, if you can't see the utility of getting 17k in your pocket, you're
probably not the target of the conference?

------
igorgue
Zed Shaw is there! love that guy!

~~~
zedshaw
Thanks!

------
wensing
As a startup based in South Florida: thanks for choosing Miami.

Typo: SuperConf is in Miami, Beach!

You mean Miami Beach.

~~~
auston
My cleverness fails me: LMFAO created a song called "I'm in Miami, B@&#H". It
was a sad attempt at a play on those words.

~~~
StavrosK
It's not you, it's the words. They aren't homophones.

~~~
chrischen
They are if you're foreign.

~~~
StavrosK
I'm Greek, and they're not :P

------
moge
Awesome. I'm looking forward to applying!

~~~
moge
easiest application form ever :) fingers crossed!

------
tyrelb
andrew warner is there! love that guy!

------
dzlobin
When is the deadline to apply?

~~~
auston
December 31st 2010

~~~
dzlobin
thanks

------
benzheren
you guys can instantly get thousands of applications..LOL

------
jasonmcalacanis
.... and the Launch Conference (my new version of TechCrunch50!) will be Feb
23rd and 24th.

website launching shortly at www.launch.is

deadline will be January 10th, but i'm doing rolling interviews since many
folks are apply for Open Angel Forum AND LAUNCH.

<http://calacanis.com/conferences/>

~~~
auston
StartupRiot is the weekend before also... Lots of conferences for startups to
pick from!

<http://startupriot.com/>

